# Cool pumilio!



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Check out this pumilio! Any clue what morph it is?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

None, it's an Oophaga vicentei.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hmm, cool. i didnt know there were blue vincntei like that.

james


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Catfur said:


> None, it's an Oophaga vicentei.


Are you sure about that? I thought that their was only two morphs of Vicentei green and red. Also I know where this pic is from and it is listed under pumilio.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

vincentei are more variable than that, but as i just said i hadnt seen them like that.

closest guess i have ,if we are gonna play the guessing game, would be an abnormal darklands (the size of the spots seems abnormal for them)

i could be WAY off on that though. 

james


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

AlexRible said:


> Are you sure about that? I thought that their was only two morphs of Vicentei green and red. Also I know where this pic is from and it is listed under pumilio.


So where's the pic from??


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> So where's the pic from??


www.dendrobatenwelt.de Their are a bunch of pictures of this morph at the bottom of the pumilio page.

If I had to venture a guess I would say that it is a Cauchero with alot of spotting, but it really is hard to say for sure.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

AlexRible said:


> www.dendrobatenwelt.de Their are a bunch of pictures of this morph at the bottom of the pumilio page.
> 
> If I had to venture a guess I would say that it is a Cauchero with alot of spotting, but it really is hard to say for sure.


Cool. Thanks!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, good luck trying to get these, they are extrememly rare in the hobby.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

There is a small picture of one of these marked vicentei in Professional breeders series , poison frogs book . by Schmidt- Henkel . p.24. 
I remember that because it was so awesome looking .
A very cool frog , that you probably will never see in real life .


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well that stinks! I was looking foward to someone breeding them on the board so I can buy some offspring. I wonder what type of frog it is though, viciente or pumilio.


----------

